# Nike Command or Nike Fade goggles?



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

If you want goggles that you can still get lenses for in a couple of years, dont get Nikes. They have quit snowboarding, which probably explains why the goggles are on sale (though that still seems fairly expensive, we bought the Fades for about $70 at the end of last season).

I dont know about the command but just about every single goggle these days is made to fit with helmets. Even the massive Fishbowls etc fit with my helmet. The Fades do have more room of course.

But yeah we (wife and i) bought ours knowing that we probably wont be able to get lenses for long. Probably just get another pair of goggles when that need arises


----------



## P-Ride (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey, I have the Fades!

They're good enough for a number of pro-riders, have more affordable lenses and.. various 'Topgun' jokes have been suggested, if I got the Commands.

They look fantastic, fit well and vision seems decent with the red/yellow ion lens.

Apparently (according to the snowboard shop), Nike are continuing to make snowboard goggles, just not boots.


----------

